# Garmin Astro 320 Handheld with 3 T5 Collars



## marri99 (Apr 13, 2018)

Buy with Confidence

- Authorized GARMIN Seller means you have a full Manufacturer's Warranty.

- We Have Item IN STOCK! (Most sellers have items dropped shipped adding time to delivery)

- We are a Small Family Owned Business&#8230;..We Thank You for your business&#8230;.

- We Love Our Pets As Much As You Love Yours..."Pamper Your Pets with Us"&#8230;

Your product will be packaged professionally and shipped directly from us, to your door upon completion of payment.

All USPS Shipments will receive a delivery confirmation numbers. All UPS Shipments will receive UPS Quantum View Tracking numbers.

If you have any questions, regarding this or related items, please contact us.

Garmin Tracking Collars & Systems for Dogs.

The New T5 collar is compatible for Astro 320 and Alpha 100 GPS. We sell extra dog collars for the DC40,DC50,T5,TT10 and TT15 if needed, kindly get back to us as soon as possible.

Garmin Alpha 100+TT15 Collar Bundle GPS GLONASS Track & Train, 9 mile 1-DOG $625USD
Garmin Astro 320/T5 GPS GLONASS Dog Tracking System Collar Bundle $420USD
Garmin Alpha 100 Handheld with 5 TT10 Collars Cost $820 USD
Garmin Alpha 100 Handheld with 4 TT10 Collars Cost $710 USD
Garmin Alpha 100 Handheld with 3 TT10 Collars Cost $590 USD
Garmin Alpha 100 Handheld with 2 TT10 Collars Cost $470 USD
Garmin Alpha 100 Handheld with 1 TT10 Collar Cost $390 USD

Garmin Alpha 100 Handheld with 5 TT15 Collars Cost $970 USD
Garmin Alpha 100 Handheld with 4 TT15 Collars Cost $810 USD
Garmin Alpha 100 Handheld with 3 TT15 Collars Cost $690 USD
Garmin Alpha 100 Handheld with 2 TT15 Collars Cost $540 USD
Garmin Alpha 100 Handheld with 1 TT15 Collar Cost $420 USD

Garmin Astro 320 Handheld with 3 T5 Collars Cost $510 USD
Garmin Astro 320 Handheld with 4 T5 Collars Cost $600 USD
Garmin Astro 320 Handheld with 5 T5 Collars Cost $690 USD

Delivery Terms : FedEx,DHL,UPS

Delivery Time : 3 Days Express Delivery or 7 Days Delivery.

Note : All Our Products Are Brand New Original With Full Accessories And 90 Days Money Back Guarantee.

Contact Us Via EMAIL ::: [email protected]

Skype Chat: quality.service46

Contact Name : illan


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Fraud


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Kevin D said:


> Fraud


I agree! A tracking color for half the price???


----------

